

Math Can Make the Internet 5-10 Times Faster - signa11
http://www.en.aau.dk/News+and+Events/News//math-can-make-the-internet-5-10-times-faster.cid102747

======
Calcite
There is no detail of how this actually works. They are keeping everything
secret. Easy to wonder if this is vaporware. "In order for this to work,
however, the data is coded and decoded with the patented technology. [...] The
company makes the RLNC technology (Random Linear Network Coding) available to
hardware manufacturers and they are in secret negotiations that will bring the
improvements to consumers."

~~~
jankeromnes
The concept of using different optimizations to transfer and store different
data types is interesting, but I agree the total secrecy in this article is
disappointing, and there are no references to the study claiming to transfer
video 5x faster without interruption.

